# Help! Could I be pregnant? (not trying & worried)



## elyag (Mar 2, 2006)

My 10 month old DD is still breastfeeding. My period returned 4 months ago and has been very regular ever since. Well.. my AF is three days late so far and no sign that it's on its way. The first sign for me being pregnant with my DD was that I had no symptoms except for CM. No pregnancy symptoms and no AF symptoms - nothing. (I nomally get pretty crampy and bloated a day or two before AF). So far, nothing is going on with me except for some CM. I was crampy about a week ago - I even thought AF was coming a week early and was shocked b/c I'm always right on schedule, but it didn't.

That being said, I'll say that we are not trying to get pregnant (as much as I would LOVE to be pregnant again) we just can't afford it right now. It will be one of those "What the hell are we going to do?" situations. So I'm hoping that I am not pregnant. Please help on any insight. Could my AF disappear again since I am still breastfeeding?

Even though it's not 100%, I checked my cervix and it is low, hard and open so I'm hoping that is a good sign (that I'm not pregnant)? I know, I know.. I should just test...but I'm scared too. I'll wait a couple more days then if it still doesn't show up, I'll test. Just wanted someone to to talk to I guess.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

you might have just had a late ovulation this month, or you might be having an anovulatory cycle. go to the dollar store and see if they have tests.


----------



## dessismama (Mar 3, 2005)

Yeah, do a test with a dollar store stick... Best of luck!

I am in a similar situation. We had a condom spill on us on my most fertile day this month, and now I am freaked out. None of us wants another baby right now, so I am hoping AF comes when she is supposed to.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

any updates OP?


----------



## CawMama (Nov 4, 2005)

I'm going through the same thing here....Periods were every 28 days, to the minute. Now I'm on day 34 and nothing.... Dh and I dtd on day 26 of my cycle, so I figured I was fine. Hmmmm.....This is what happened exactly 2 years ago (almost to the day), and now we have a 14 month old.

Not excited, but not unhappy....just wishing it were a week later than it is so I could get a clear result on a preg test.


----------



## serenityjewell (Oct 3, 2006)

No wisdom to give here other than that I went through this exact situation a couple of months ago and....I am almost 3 months pregnant! We had the initial shock, but are now very happy and excited for our little buddy to have a brother or sister.
Keep us updated,
Sarah*


----------



## CawMama (Nov 4, 2005)

Wow! I am trying, now, not to get excited. I feel like if I get excited about it then AF will show up.....LOL!


----------



## CawMama (Nov 4, 2005)

See...did I tell ya? AF showed up yesterday....so it was just a 35 day cycle is all.







:


----------



## elyag (Mar 2, 2006)

Sorry I haven't replied back! We've been in California and I was having too much fun to even think about the computer!









anyways as for an update: GOOD NEWS! AF showed up 5 days late! Woo hoo! It was funny too b/c my DH and I talked and just assumed I was pregnant. There was even a glimmer of excitement after talking about it. I was going to go out and buy a test the day AF showed up. It was just weird because we had an oops moment right during my fertile time and it just happened to be the one time I was late. Funny how things work...

So I am not pregnant. yeay! I would have loved to have been pregnant if it was under better circumstances. I really want my DD to be a little older when we have our next baby. She's just 10 months and I think she deserves our full attention right now.

Thanks to everyone's support! And good luck to dessismama - keep us posted!


----------



## dessismama (Mar 3, 2005)

All is well here too...AF showed as expected!!


----------



## elyag (Mar 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dessismama* 
All is well here too...AF showed as expected!!

WOO HOO! I'm glad everything worked out for you too. Thanks for the update - I've been thinking about you.


----------



## Bellejar (Oct 2, 2005)

BFing can really affect your cycle, mine has been completely iregular since it returned anywhere from 25-36 days. We are sort of trying to get pregnant right now, but the waiting game is so much harder when I am not sure AF is supposed to show - glad to hear everything worked out!


----------

